# Snorkeling



## FlyKaesan (Nov 4, 2007)

I love Snorkeling and would like to hear from you where you had the best experience?
I like snorkeling by the shore not by going through with boat or tour.


----------



## gt899 (Nov 4, 2007)

7 AM-Lawai Beach. No crowds...just me, the fish and the turtles. 
8 AM-On the lanai w/ a stack of pancakes, coconut syrup and a side of fresh fruit.
Paradise!


----------



## IreneLF (Nov 5, 2007)

I too want to know more places where you can snorkle from the shore.

We enjoyed Kauai - Tunnels and Kee beach VERY much.

On Oahu , up north, Shark's Cove and Pupukea tide pools, where someone, not me, saw a monk seal among all the other sea creatures.


----------



## Loriannf (Nov 5, 2007)

*St John, USVI*

39 beaches to choose from, all walk off snorkeling.  Some of the best snorkeling in the world (even better than Maui, IMO).


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 5, 2007)

Anywhere in the BVIs...this place has the best snorkling I have ever seen.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 5, 2007)

We love to snorkel right off the beaches, especially in Hawaii where there are nice places on most (all?) islands.

Worst experience was in Cancun where we did a "boat" tour and they simply took us out with the divers in a area that was too deep and the current too strong to really snorkel (or swim for that matter).  It was a waste of $150!  I was back in the boat after 15 minutes and barfing in 20.


----------



## Conan (Nov 5, 2007)

Grand Cayman

Our best experiences were several spots along 7-mile beach, especially in Georgetown itself




and farther up the coast at Cemetery Beach




[The above taken from Grand Cayman Snorkeling Guide.]

There are other spots on the East side (where Morritts is) but we found access more difficult and more waves too.


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 5, 2007)

Great map of Caymans...I too likes the Cemetery Beach as I could easily swim there from the beach, while the kids played on the sand. But the BVIs were even better than GC (hard to believe).


----------



## Judy (Nov 5, 2007)

The *Big Island* of Hawaii.  South of Kona, near the City of Refuge National Park is a place called Two Steps.  It’s easy to reach.  Just turn right before entering the Park and park your car on the street or in the $3 lot.  Then walk across the lava to the sign about dolphins, down the steps and into the water.  There is plenty of sea life here on the reef.
Also the Manta snorkel is awsome, but it's a boat dive.

Then there's *Bonaire*, where you can snorkel right off the dock by your resort.  There are 48 shore snorkeling sites described in the book, "Bonaire Shore Diving Made Easy" by Susan Porter. 22 of them are listed as "good", 22 "excellent", and 4 "advanced".  I mostly dive in Bonaire, but from what I've seen passing over the shallow areas, they are incredible  You can also snorkel in the mangroves. The Bonaire National Marine Park has been identified as one of the "7 Wonders of the Caribbean".


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 5, 2007)

Great snorkling:

USVI - St. John, St. Thomas, and St. Croix all have numerous great spots.
BVI - Almost everywhere it seems.
Anguilla - Northwest bays
Grand Cayman

Not so great to terrible"

Cancun
Jamaica
St. Maarten
Aruba
Bahamas (too shallow)


----------



## Steamboat Bill (Nov 5, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Bahamas (too shallow)



Too shallow???

I have actually had many great snorkeling trips to the Bahamas, Elutheria, Bimini, Disney Castaway Cay, etc. ....and also the Florida Keys, but BVI has been the best I personally have experienced.


----------



## johnmfaeth (Nov 5, 2007)

Hi Bill,

For offshore snorkeling, much of the Bahamas is too shallow. By boat, that issue goes away and the barrier reefs are to notch.

The OP asked about from shore snorkeling.

But I am no Bahamas expert. I'm sure that things also vary greatly across the plethora of islands. 

Like you, the BVI is #1 in my book. Close behind are the less travelled bays of the USVI.

John

PS. I have heard that Sand Key, off of Key West, has largely died off in recent years. Hopefully Pennecamp is doing better. The reefs everywhere are under attack.


----------



## Timeshare Von (Nov 5, 2007)

Judy said:


> The *Big Island* of Hawaii.  South of Kona, near the City of Refuge National Park is a place called Two Steps.  It’s easy to reach.  Just turn right before entering the Park and park your car on the street or in the $3 lot.  Then walk across the lava to the sign about dolphins, down the steps and into the water.  There is plenty of sea life here on the reef.



We did "two step" when we were in Hawaii back in September and Judy's right, it is easy to get to and very nice snorkeling.  We parked about 50 yards "up the hill" along the road which was fine.  The water was relatively calm and the fish beautiful.  We didn't see any dolphin there during our day there, but did see a couple of large green turtles that were enjoying munching the green off the rocks right at the two step entrance into the water.


----------



## hibbeln (Nov 5, 2007)

Another vote for "Two Steps" on the Big Island of Hawaii.

Maui - Honolua Bay and dozens of other areas off of "South" Maui (in the Wailea/Makena area.  Oooooh la la!

We are avid shore snorkellers, and have found Maui and Hawaii to be the best.  Kauai is a great island, and Tunnels Beach is great, as is seeing seals and turtles at Lawai Beach.  One of these days I'm going to get to Anini Beach and snorkel there, too.


----------



## Denise (Nov 6, 2007)

St. John, USVI  First time I had ever snorkeled, hooked for life, even got a prescription mask.  Taught the children at Shoal Bay, Anguilla. All beautiful and walk-in.


----------



## elaine (Nov 6, 2007)

*curacao and hawaii*

right off Marriott in Curacao.  Big island of Hawaii, by Westin at Hapuna beach.  There is free beach access--walk along outer rim of Westin property fronting the beach to the cove where there are steps cut into the rocks--snorkeling here is great.


----------



## Laurie (Nov 6, 2007)

I'm surprised no one has yet mentioned Kahalu'u Beach Park in Kona - water is shallow, always lots of colorful fish and often sea turtles, it's great! You don't have to swim out to get to the reef, just walk in and start snorkeling immediately. We like to go every day when we stay in Kona.

Also Champagne Pond, Kapoho, eastern side of Big Island.


----------



## Icc5 (Nov 6, 2007)

*Tunnels Beach, Kaui*

We did this as a family and all loved it.  For those of you that tried snorkeling years ago and got sick from salt water snorkling today is different.  The equipment you can rent is great, cheap, and works fantastick.  I only wish the same equipment was available years ago.
Bart


----------



## LisaH (Nov 6, 2007)

Icc5 said:


> We did this as a family and all loved it.  For those of you that tried snorkeling years ago and got sick from salt water snorkling today is different.  The equipment you can rent is great, cheap, and works fantastick.  I only wish the same equipment was available years ago.
> Bart



I was also a big fan of the Tunnels Beach. This year, we went there in July and was quite disappointed. Lot's of dead corals and fishes were not as plentiful. Wonder if this has anything to do with the major winter storms two years ago or the general global warming...


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 8, 2007)

johnmfaeth said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> For offshore snorkeling, much of the Bahamas is too shallow. By boat, that issue goes away and the barrier reefs are to notch.
> 
> ...



I have a secret hideaway Paradise in Grand Bahamas.  If you want to know, email me or PM me.  I think I liked it better in Bahamas than Oahu, Hawaii.


----------



## rnsnake (Nov 9, 2007)

Guam had some great places to snorkel.


----------



## jacknsara (Nov 9, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> I love Snorkeling and would like to hear from you where you had the best experience?
> I like snorkeling by the shore not by going through with boat or tour.


Aloha,
Over the last few years, I have taken to snorkeling from shore out to some of the places where I see the snorkel tour boats drop anchor.  What conditions, distance, current do you consider to be your limit?
Jack


----------



## winger (Nov 9, 2007)

First timer - going to the logoons outside Marriott's Ko Olina!  Heard that's a nice calm place yr round for even little ones


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 10, 2007)

jacknsara said:


> Aloha,
> Over the last few years, I have taken to snorkeling from shore out to some of the places where I see the snorkel tour boats drop anchor.  What conditions, distance, current do you consider to be your limit?
> Jack



Well, I have been to a place that I need to swim slow pace for 10 minutes from shore that was one of the best dive.
There was an island that was reachable so I tried it but some might drown if they can't make it that far.  As for me, I can snorkel 8 hours and still be able to swim.  Not a long distance swimmer but just love snorkeling.
Once I went to Cebu, Phillipines for snorkel trip and the guide was looking for me since I went off the course.  He looked more tired although I was swimming for 2 hours and he swam for 30 minutes looking for me.
Has anyone been to Phillipines for snorkeling or diving?  I wanted to snorkel everytime I got on the boat but not sure if there was anything below the water.  Water was so clear, I could see rocks but not sure if there were fishes.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 10, 2007)

One question for snorkel lovers out there.....

Once I was snorkeling and suddenly there was big drop and could barely see the bottom.  I didn't see any sharks or big fishes but it was one of my SCARIEST moment of my life.  I was alone although others were swimming on the shallow water.
Did you ever feel that way or was it just me?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 10, 2007)

I find that swimming in Hawaii I am often in much deeper water than I had thought I was, because the water is so, so clear. Now, I try to be very aware of that. although some places, like the snorkeling near Place of Refuge, is in deep water to start with.
Liz


----------



## Judy (Nov 10, 2007)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> although some places, like the snorkeling near Place of Refuge, is in deep water to start with.
> Liz


Depending on what you consider "deep".  I suppose it could have been low tide, but when we were at Two Steps, near the Place of Refuge, the water over the reef near the entry was only 8 - 10 feet deep.  I measured it with my depth gauge.  If you swim out to the right from the entry, there is a drop-off into much deeper water.


----------



## mgeez (Nov 10, 2007)

I've snorkeled all over the world. ST. John still #1.
mgeez


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2007)

We also love Two-Step, outside the Place of Refuge on the BI.  It's probably the best snorkeling we've seen in Hawaii and the turtles are everywhere!  We do things a little different though - we pay $5 ($7?) for a park pass, (good for a week) park right by the ranger shack at the entrance, and then walk a short way to Two-Step.  That way we have the security of knowing that our car and stuff is right under the ranger's nose for safe-keeping.  After we snorkel, we drive our car to the lovely picnic grounds at the Place of Refuge and enjoy a picnic and a  leisurely afternoon.  We liked it so much that we went back 3 times on our trip this summer.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 10, 2007)

mgeez said:


> I've snorkeled all over the world. ST. John still #1.
> mgeez



Where in St. John?  Is the whole island full of shore snorkeling?
I haven't been there but since so many people like St. Johns, maybe I should take a trip to St. Thomas and make a visit to St. Johns?  Or is it better just to get a place in St. Johns and stay there?  I could spend a whole week snorkeling.

If you have been to both Two Steps and St. Johns, which one would you choose?
So far, my favorite spot is My hidden island in Grand Bahamas.

Anyone like Cozumel?


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 10, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> Where in St. John?  Is the whole island full of shore snorkeling?
> I haven't been there but since so many people like St. Johns, maybe I should take a trip to St. Thomas and make a visit to St. Johns?  Or is it better just to get a place in St. Johns and stay there?  I could spend a whole week snorkeling.
> 
> If you have been to both Two Steps and St. Johns, which one would you choose?
> ...



St. John  St Johns


----------



## Loriannf (Nov 11, 2007)

*Pretty much the whole island*

There are places where it's better to swim out aways and around little "cays", but most beaches have some snorkeling right off shore.  Each has different things which may or may not be appealing.  Trunk Bay, because its one of the most photographed places in the world, often gets crowded, but there is an underwater snorkel "trail" there.  Sometimes its good, sometimes its bad; there has been some coral bleaching, but last year it wasn't too bad in May.  Trunk also has a "restaurant" where you can get hamburgers, ice cream, hot dogs, DRINKS, etc. and a hut which rents equipment.  There's also Cinnamon Bay which has a campground, good facilities, a little store and restaurant also.  If you like going off the beaten path, there's Waterlemon Cay (in Leinster Bay) which you get to by walking down about a half-mile trail.  Great snorkeling out around the little island, which isn't that far of a swim, but better if you're a strong swimmer or use some sort of floatation device as the current can be challenging.  Then there's Salt Pond, on the other end of the island.  About a quarter mile off road, down a steep path which doesn't seem bad going down, but can be a trial coming back.  We've seen turtles, big rays, lots of different fish, etc here.  There are no facilities here, but often there's someone selling drinks at the top of the path in the afternoon.  We've been there when we're the only ones on the beach; a crowded day there might be 20 people.

So it all depends on what you want.  There are 39 beaches on St John.  You could stay in St Thomas, but I think you'd waste alot of time on the ferry.  Trades into St John are very difficult, the Westin's pretty much you're only time share option there.  But they are adding new units in 2008 so there might be some "developer" weeks available in the off season.

Lori


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 14, 2007)

Loriannf said:


> So it all depends on what you want.  There are 39 beaches on St John.  You could stay in St Thomas, but I think you'd waste alot of time on the ferry.  Trades into St John are very difficult, the Westin's pretty much you're only time share option there.  But they are adding new units in 2008 so there might be some "developer" weeks available in the off season.
> 
> Lori



When is the off season?  Will you be able to snorkel all year long or is there time to avoid other than Sept- Nov for hurricane?  Is the air fare decent during off season?


----------



## Liz Wolf-Spada (Nov 14, 2007)

Too me, deep is over my head and I'm not quite 5 feet tall. I guess what I noticed most was that it looks so shallow and isn't.
Liz


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 14, 2007)

DeniseM said:


> St. John  St Johns



I didn't know there was St. Johns.  My mistake.
I definitely want to goto St. John.


----------



## quiltergal (Nov 14, 2007)

FlyKaesan said:


> One question for snorkel lovers out there.....
> 
> Once I was snorkeling and suddenly there was big drop and could barely see the bottom.  I didn't see any sharks or big fishes but it was one of my SCARIEST moment of my life.  I was alone although others were swimming on the shallow water.
> Did you ever feel that way or was it just me?



Absolutely!  I was snorkeling near Tunnels beach on Kauai and came to a spot where the reef stopped and the bottom completely dropped out of sight as in pitch black hole.  I was hit in the face with a blast of icy water, and could only see a little way down the "wall" of reef.  It totally creeped me out.  It was like looking into the abyss!  Needless to say I beat flippers out of there PDQ!  If I can at least see the bottom I'm fine.  Two Step on the Big Island is a little like that on the right hand side.  It's really deep but I can still see the bottom....just.  I kind of like that because you really get how vast the ocean is.


----------



## FlyKaesan (Nov 17, 2007)

So, it's St. John the best place to go if you love snorkeling?  I have heard Cayman Island is good as well.  Anyone from there might want to comment?


----------



## shagnut (Nov 17, 2007)

I was on a 3 stop snorkeling trip in St Johns and we stopped in a mangrove. We weren't allowed to wear flippers and saw some huge sea urchins with long black spikes. I immediatly swam away. I was floating and when they blew the boat whistle to come back in I stood up not realizing that I had floated back over the spikes . I felt like I had my foot bitten off by a shark. I had to be pulled back in the boat and the hospital wouldn't help. They were scared to take out the spikes as I might get infected so had to wait until I got back to the US. Very scarey. It took my podiatrist over 2 hrs to get them out. 

Motto, don't go in water without water shoes!!!  shaggy


----------



## DeniseM (Nov 17, 2007)

Shaggy - I am sorry for your injury, but one of the cardinal rule of snorkeling is that you never stand up on the ocean floor.  It damages the plants, animals, and coral when you stand on them and, as in your case, you can step on something that will hurt you.  Many areas of Hawaii have damaged coral reefs from people standing on them.


----------



## Transit (Nov 18, 2007)

Deerfeild beach during brazil fest


----------



## Fletcher921 (Nov 18, 2007)

*St. Lucia has the best ever*

We have snorkeled in the BVI's a few times and thought that was the BEST ever.  We have also snorkeled on each of the Hawaiian islands, a also few islands in the Grenadines.

This summer we stayed at Anse Chastanet Resort on St. Lucia and experienced the most beautiful snorkel area in our lives.  It began about 20 feet from shore at the resort.  It was unbelievable.  Not specifically unusual sea life - just an abundance of colors and beauty.

http://ansechastanet.com/default2.html

The resort is exquisite - we didn't realize until we had already finished up that they even give your an underwater camera to use free while there...  I can't wait to save up $$$ to go again.


----------



## Judy (Nov 20, 2007)

Liz Wolf-Spada said:


> Too me, deep is over my head and I'm not quite 5 feet tall. I guess what I noticed most was that it looks so shallow and isn't.
> Liz


It doesn't matter how deep the water is, as long as the visibility is good enough for you to see cool stuff.
You can't stand on the reef anyway, even if the water is shallow enough to do that because you'd kill the coral or like shaggy, get stuck by a sea urchin


----------



## FlyKaesan (Dec 1, 2007)

How do you get to St. John?  Do you need to fly into St. thomas and pay a ferry to goto St. John?
How much are the ferry for roundtrip?  Is car needed in St. John? or public transportation good enough?
Any crimes such as stolen cars in St. John?


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Dec 1, 2007)

The shallow bay between Two Step and The Place of Refuge on the Big Island of Hawaii is where my 18 year old daughter was bit by an eel Christmas Eve day almost two years ago and needed 27 stiches on her little finger.

No, she was not poking at him.  She had the bad luck of swimming over a shallow reef when a school of small fish darted by and the eel lunged out and grabbed her little finger instead of a fish.  She did not even see him till he bit her.

We spent most of Christmas Eve in in the very funky Kona General Hospital where they were very nice but very busy and had to wait like four hours or something till she could be taken care of.  That was a Christmas Eve we will never forget!

Gayle


----------



## johnmfaeth (Dec 2, 2007)

Other than some pickpocketing on St. John it was always fairly crime free. No issues walking around Cruz Bay at night, etc. In the last year or two, there have been some house robberies too. How sad, paradise is getting ruined (although a tiny crime rate compared to other islands like Jamaice, St. Maarten, Sant Croix, etc.)

There is a second timeshare on St. John, the 6 unit condo-style Sunset Ridge Villas. Huge units with private courtyards. Getting fixed up last 2 years with new on-site management co after years of neglect - high on the ridge between the Westin and Cruz Bay with great views. No amenities or activities, just a large swimming pool. But a great "crash pad" to explore the island for about a grand a week for 4-6 prople, much cheaper than a rental house.

I am surprised to hear of the lack of treatment of the sea urchin wound. The Myra Keating Health Clinic on St. John is a fairly new facility, clean and very modern. Wife had to go in 2003 after a fall on some wet wooden stairs in the condo and cut her elbow up some. They did a tetanus shot and glue stitches with no wait. Total charge - $24. Medical costs for the clinics and hospitals of the USVI are heavily subsidized by grants form the US Governmnet. They pretty much have socialized medicine for all, including tourists down there. The St. Thomas Hospital has pledged in recent years to become the best in the Carib and recently started a new cardiac surgery unit for example.


----------



## aver (Dec 3, 2007)

Steamboat Bill said:


> Great map of Caymans...I too likes the Cemetery Beach as I could easily swim there from the beach, while the kids played on the sand. But the BVIs were even better than GC (hard to believe).



What does BVI stand for? TIA


----------



## FlyKaesan (Dec 3, 2007)

aver said:


> What does BVI stand for? TIA



I think it's British Virgin Island?  USVI is US Virgin Island?

Anyone like Grand Cayman for snorkeling?  I see 2 bedroom opened up in Grand Cayman for $89 for a whole week.


----------



## Carta (Dec 4, 2007)

rklein001 said:


> Grand Cayman
> 
> Our best experiences were several spots along 7-mile beach, especially in Georgetown itself
> 
> ...


===========================================

I agree w/ GC. There are many spots. If you take the Sting Ray City trip,which is FANTASTIC, you can kill 2 birds w/ one stone. After Sting Ray, they take you to a nearby location to snorkel that's pretty doggone good.


----------



## brucecz (Dec 4, 2007)

We were told when doing Buck Island  in St Croix that one of the problems is the that the sun tan lotions, etc are hurting the colors of the reefs because of the   chemical reactions.

Bruce  



johnmfaeth said:


> Hi Bill,
> 
> For offshore snorkeling, much of the Bahamas is too shallow. By boat, that issue goes away and the barrier reefs are to notch.
> 
> ...


----------



## mecllap (Dec 31, 2007)

I concur with Cemetery Beach in GC, also Smith's Cove south of Georgetown.  Maybe not as much variety of fish, but easy access and swimming.  Restrooms on the beach at Smith's Cove, and no surf.  Trunk Bay is great, and Hanauma (sp?) Bay on Oahu wonderful.  The other sites on GC on the map require some "swimming out to."


----------

